# Polarion HID - Helios - Icelandic Coast Guard



## Ken J. Good (Jan 17, 2007)

These guys were checking out the Polarion PH40 in a little different setting than most of us do....

Cool


----------



## 65535 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hope it floats...


----------



## jonman007 (Jan 17, 2007)

wow


----------



## ShortArc (Jan 17, 2007)

Please give the man a Lanyard!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 17, 2007)

Those are impressive photos, especially the last one.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe he is a really good breath-hold diver in 40 degree water??? :thinking:


----------



## Dioni (Jan 18, 2007)

wow [2]


----------



## COMMANDR (Jan 18, 2007)

Too Cool !!!



I want one.


Gary


----------



## PapikAldo (Jan 19, 2007)

Jesus, sensational, I want one soon...


----------



## jtice (Jan 19, 2007)

65535 said:


> Hope it floats...



Thats what I was thinking!
He wasnt even using a lanyard ! shame on him

~John


----------



## batman (Jan 24, 2007)

the perfect light to take into a movie theatre


----------



## frogs3 (Jan 24, 2007)

The perfect light to take onto a movie stage.

Just don't drop it.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jan 24, 2007)

The person in the water is probably thinking they are being abducted by aliens. Great pics thanx!!


----------



## roadie (Feb 3, 2007)

wow wow wow


----------



## Hallis (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes definately awesome. And he really needs a lanyard.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 3, 2007)

batman said:


> the perfect light to take into a movie theatre



Yeah, they should issue these to all the 18 year old ushers so they can strut up and down frequently enough to disable everyone's low light vision. :huh::lolsign:


----------



## NAW (Feb 3, 2007)

All this talk about lanyards. Everyone knows if they drop it all they got to do is use our tax money to buy more flashlights.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hell I would dive for it 


not really Im afraid...


----------



## XeRay (Feb 4, 2007)

Deleted comment.


----------



## NAW (Feb 4, 2007)

light_emitting_dude said:


> The person in the water is probably thinking they are being abducted by aliens. Great pics thanx!!


 
How can you tell if its a person? Its kind of hard to see what it is as the picture is a bit overexposed.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 5, 2007)

That's one expensive adult toy...


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 5, 2007)

I NEED ONE OF THESE!!!
I wanna see more beamshots!!!!
A LOT MORE!!!


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2007)

DaFabricata, here's a link. Using the search function can find you most anything you're looking for.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/141228


----------



## xiaowenzu (Feb 11, 2007)

A light so bright, it doesn't matter if you drop it into the ocean - you can always find it! I wish my Photon Freedom could do that! :laughing:


----------



## XeRay (Feb 11, 2007)

xiaowenzu said:


> A light so bright, it doesn't matter if you drop it into the ocean - you can always find it! I wish my Photon Freedom could do that! :laughing:


 
Depends how deep the water is !!!!!


----------

